# Turkey Mounts and Plaques



## Michael Wagner

I had the opportunity to work with "Free Time" Dave to make some picture frame plaques for he and his wifes turkey mounts. Bark on basswood picture frames with names, year and turkey scrolled into them and the shells mounted at the top. The pictures he sent me of the mounts are great. I`m glad you and Jenn are happy with them. Thanks, Mike



**

**


----------



## icefishin nutz

Very very nice work Mike!!!! I think I want to turkey hunt next year!!!!!!


----------



## Firefighter

Looks great!!!


----------



## Craig M

Nice work Mike!!! I can't wait until I get little Spencer out so I can put you back to work!


----------

